# holiday swap - who/what/where/when?



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

I am trying to see if the holiday swap has been started - cannot remember which forum it was in nor who organized it last year.

Can anyone point me in the right direction or person?

thank you!
Cathy


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Usually starts in Oct, so should be soon now.
I'll consult with Karen to see if we can start it a little early.
It will probably show up in the SWAP FORUM.

Angie


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

thank you, Angie.

Where is the swap forum? is that a sub-forum? I just gave the board a quick look through and did not find it. (can you tell I'm anxious to be ready?)


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Quilt and Fabric Swaps are two forums down the index, but here's a link to it.
Quilt and Fabric Swaps - Homesteading Today


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

ah. Feeling saner now. I DID know about that one - thought you were referring to a different area called just 'Swaps'.

I'm okay now. lol. thank you.


----------

